# Giving virginity to stranger on the internet



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Would you? I'm thinking about it. Or thinking about trying rather(donno if anybody'd want it)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No way.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Why not?


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

No matter where you meet your first lover, it's not a good idea to have sex with him/her until you build some sort of relationship, and trust.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

I would want to get to know the person first. We would probably communicate online and over the phone for at least a week before we get down to it. But it would still all be in the context of getting comfortable enough with the person to have sex with them.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I wouldn't advise it, but it is really up to you. I am surprised you sound very little to not anxious about the whole proposed ordeal. It sounds like it could be a nerve wracking experience for anyone but especially someone with SA. Whatever you decide I hope you find happiness with your first sexual encounter.

I thought you were a girl when I first read the post title because there was a similar news story a couple years back that garnered a lot of media attention when a girl in the US decided to auction off her virginity to the highest bidder. You may have heard about it. She was interviewed on the Tyra Banks Show about the matter. I wasn't sure if you were trying to pursue the same enterprise as her before I read the post.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Dunno, depends on how far they are. Shipping can be expensive, and it would be a drag if your virginity got lost in the mail.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh it'll be nerve wracking all right. If I do do this, I expect it may be the most anxiety inducing thing ever. I expect the sex it self to incredibly awkward and embarrassing.

Yes I'm a guy. Which will make this harder. I got the idea from a craigslist add that was like 'cougar looking to make boy into a man' n i was like 

Unfortunately that particular add was removed. I figure I can post the opposite though and find somebody.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

nothing to fear said:


> Dunno, depends on how far they are. Shipping can be expensive, and it would be a drag if your virginity got lost in the mail.


Atleast I'd have lost it...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's better to lose it with someone you care about. Handing it to a stranger seems pretty cheap. I couldn't imagine doing that and then telling my future wife that I slept with a (female) stranger.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

I'm selling mine for college tuition money on Ebay.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Find someone on SAS to "make you a man." XDD


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

It would be NICE to lose it with somebody I cared about. But not really that important. Not many people marry their first love. In any mature relationship both people are going to have to accept and get over the fact that their partner has a past with other people.

I doubt I'll ever get married too. I completely accepted long ago that I would die alone and unloved. That I may not die a virgin too is something that in the past I wouldn't have believed or bothered to try for.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Find someone on SAS to "make you a man." XDD


New York is not outside of the range I would be willing to travel...

:wink


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

I strongly advise you to do this.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

BeaT said:


> New York is not outside of the range I would be willing to travel...
> 
> :wink


Hmm. Send me your resume! :boogie


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Hmm. Send me your resume! :boogie


Oh god.... que the anxiety. Now I actually have to do something. I'll hit you up in a little, after some liquid courage.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Hmm. Send me your resume! :boogie


My boy BeaT doesn't need to send you a resume. Just look at this fine young stud. I think you should consider yourself lucky that he is considering you as a possible option.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

If I found myself attracted to them and liked/cared about them and are disease-free then yes.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

BasedGod said:


> My boy BeaT doesn't need to send you a resume. Just look at this fine young stud. I think you should consider yourself lucky that he is considering you as a possible option.


Mmm stroke that ego.

I am pretty awesome.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Perkins said:


> If I found myself attracted to them and liked/cared about them and are disease-free then yes.


How much would you have to like/care about them? I wouldn't do this with somebody I didn't think was at least pretty cool, but at the same time I'm not really looking for love.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

BeaT said:


> How much would you have to like/care about them? I wouldn't do this with somebody I didn't think was at least pretty cool, but at the same time I'm not really looking for love.


My feelings for said person would have to be pretty strong for me to go down that road.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Then they wouldn't really be a stranger would they?


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Not quite that many in my area... I wonder how many are real.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Life's too short. Go for it.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

its what my former best friend did, worked for him didnt freaking work for me i sat on the huge rocks on the beach across a nuclear power plant on a cold fall day while he was off in the bushes for 4 hours. sure as hell aint fun!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It kills me how many people think being a virgin is a stigma. There's no shame in still having your v-card, no matter what age you are.

Don't rush to lose it just b/c you feel like you have to. It's better to wait for the right time and person, so that you have no regrets later on down the road.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

From a male perspective I'm sure a lot would be happy, for a willing female they just randomly met on-line to take their virginity. Like meeting someone on plentyoffish that just wants an intimate encounter, but the woman would want someone they find very physically attractive at least in that case I've found.

I'm not so sure, I'd rather have build a friendship and move things on from there but what if I never get the chance of that now either?

Rather than just hope that happens, I may as well join a sperm donor website and meet someone who wants the NI [natural insemination] method. Some are so desperate for a child they'll go with anyone, plus they pay you for donating. 
But that'd be a rather messed up way of losing it, plus have the good chance of a baby you'll never have in your life. So it's either that or pay for it with an on-line escort I guess!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Why do people think virginity is a commodity? If you're having sex with a stranger what's the difference whether they've had sex before or not? Why is it more worthwhile for you to be their first? Seems odd to me.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Why do people think virginity is a commodity? If you're having sex with a stranger what's the difference whether they've had sex before or not? Why is it more worthwhile for you to be their first? Seems odd to me.


It's a fetish.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Stranger" isn't the right word, since anyone you'd be dating is a stranger before you meet them. 

I have considered making a profile or posting on a regular dating site or Craigslist in which I explain my inexperience, the reasons for it, and ask if anyone would be willing to help me out. I've actually browsed Craigslist to check if anyone else has done this and have come across one or two ads by men with this purpose. My goal in considering this is not to find a hookup with just anybody (or maybe it is sometimes, I don't know), but to find someone to date for a while who understands up front that I'm not the norm in terms of a guy my age. Considering that I have no desire whatsoever to have a really long-term relationship, and definitely never marriage, this idea fits in. However, I don't know if it's the best idea to be so upfront about my inexperience, as it could attract some weird people.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> Dunno, depends on how far they are. Shipping can be expensive, and it would be a drag if your virginity got lost in the mail.


Lmao


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Why does society think virgin's are such loser's? Shouldn't people who are virgin's male or female be praised? Not made of or mocked.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> Why does society think virgin's are such loser's? Shouldn't people who are virgin's male or female be praised? Not made of or mocked.


Praised for what?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ckg2011 said:


> Why does society think virgin's are such loser's? Shouldn't people who are virgin's male or female be praised? Not made of or mocked.


Only in today's society. It is pretty sad when guys have to find value in the number of notches in the bedpost, not completely understanding that each notch was a PERSON! :roll.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Ckg2011 said:


> Why does society think virgin's are such loser's? Shouldn't people who are virgin's male or female be praised? Not made of or mocked.


Then that leads to the issue of "****-shaming", etc. Why can't people just let each other be, virgins or non-virgins?


----------



## UniversalPolymath (Jun 3, 2011)

There's nothing intrinsically wrong with what you're talking about, OP, as long as both parties are safe, responsible, and comfortable with the arrangement. But whether or not it's a good idea for you comes down to two issues in particular: (1) Your own values and take on the morality of sex, and (2) the reason you want to lose your virginity to begin with.

(1) Some people have a hard time imagining sex outside a committed, meaningful relationship (leading to others making judgments about how inherently "cheap" the alternative must be). There's pretty much no doubt that casual sex is widely stigmatized, with people who engage in it being perceived as shallow, selfish, and all-around morally corrupt.

It seems to me the significance of the act gets completely distorted and overblown in our society. The fact is that, despite the deep-rooted cultural dispositions telling us otherwise, sex doesn't have to be a big deal. It doesn't _have_ to have anything to do with deep, meaningful connections with our partners. It's okay to view it as simply something that feels good, and something that two people can get together and share in a responsible manner.

And the thing is, should you find yourself in a meaningful romantic and physical relationship with someone else later in life, there's no reason for the power of that connection to be diminished by any earlier sexual encounters. Why would it be?

(2) If you're thinking about doing it simply because you want to have sex, hey, I say go for it. Be safe. But if you're only thinking about doing it as a means to shed your virginity - something else that is unnecessarily stigmatized in our society - I'd think about it a bit further. It shouldn't be something you feel pressured to do; it should be something that you want, completely on your own terms.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

BeaT said:


> Oh it'll be nerve wracking all right. If I do do this, I expect it may be the most anxiety inducing thing ever. I expect the sex it self to incredibly awkward and embarrassing.
> 
> Yes I'm a guy. Which will make this harder. I got the idea from a craigslist add that was like 'cougar looking to make boy into a man' n i was like
> 
> Unfortunately that particular add was removed. I figure I can post the opposite though and find somebody.


 She probably weighed 300 pounds. I lost mine to an extremely hot hooker I found on craigslist.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Someone did this on another message board that I frequent. He wasn't a virgin, but he wanted to see what would happen. Basically, after an ad on craigslist and a couple calls they met in a car and got down to business. They did this a couple more times since it went well and it was a good experience overall for him. I'm not saying that it will be the same for you, but at least you know it's possible.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

BeaT said:


> Would you? I'm thinking about it. Or thinking about trying rather(donno if anybody'd want it)


I'm sorry but that's the weirdest thing I've ever heard.

Sex is meant to be special. You should already have solid trust in the person you do it with before you do it.

Losing your virginity and sex in general is not a game.

YM


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Can people please stop saying "sex is meant to be special"? Who made that rule anyway? If you want to save yourself for marriage or a long-term relationship or whatever then that's fine, but please don't judge others by your own personal rules and limits.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

:no Bad idea. You need to build a relationship with them (whatever kind of relationship that may be) IN PERSON before even considering taking it to such a level. People usually act differently in person than online/over the phone.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> :no Bad idea. You need to build a relationship with them (whatever kind of relationship that may be) IN PERSON before even considering taking it to such a level. People usually act differently in person than online/over the phone.


Can i just say, from the male perspective, this is bullshi...

I lost my virginity to a girl i was in love with and it was still rubbish. I have fonder memories of sitting on a park bench with her or walking hand in hand with her than i do losing my virginity with her. Losing your virginity is always going to be a bit rubbish because you don't know what the hell you are doing. It's an awkward, fumbling mess. If i could turn back time and lose my virginity to the type of woman the OP originally mentioned - a cougar who thrives on taking the virginity of inexperienced men, i would happily trade. That is infinitely more fun and clearly she enjoys it, which when it comes to the loss of virginity is quite rare.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Virginity's not an STD. You can't give it to somebody.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Nope. but if that's what you wanna do, hats off.


----------

